# Can some body help me with these 2 does



## codie shell (Dec 14, 2016)

I have 2 almost 2 year old Nigerian pygmy mix does I got them from a friend a few weeks ago they both been with a male for almost 1 year and never kidded or show any since of being breed can anybody help me what's going on with them are have ever had a goat like them


----------



## animalmom (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats on the does!

The first question has to be was the male really a wether?  If the male was indeed intact and the two does never settled (got pregnant) then watch your does for a couple months to see if they go into heat... lots of tail flagging and hollering "Oh boys!".  

If no luck seeing a heat then chat with your goat knowing Vet.

Are the does the right weight?  A chubby doe can have a difficult time getting prego.  If your Vet thinks the does are at a good weight, seem healthy, fecals are clear then consider using a drug to provoke a heat.

Got a buck to breed them to?  Provided that is your intention: to breed.

By the way, you really, I mean really, can't tell us you got new animals and not include an introduction picture.  Hint hint HINT.  Please and thank you.


----------



## codie shell (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll have to go take a pic when it stops raining 

Yes they been with intact males she had 2 1 pure pygmy n 1 pure Nigerian dwarf unrelated to them 
I brought sample to vet they don't have worms and are both healthy


----------



## codie shell (Dec 15, 2016)

Picture of them


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 15, 2016)

Those goats either have some abnormally large bellies or they are bred. 

I'd ask the vet about pulling a blood sample to send it for a pregnancy check or get an ultrasound done.


----------



## TAH (Dec 15, 2016)

x2


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2016)

X3.  The first thing I saw in those pictures were pregnant goats.


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

They just ate a lot of hay before I took the picture there not that big all the time I'll get a pic of them before they eat all kind of hay 
I'll see when my vet can come or I'll bring them to her office is it ok if she's 1.5 hrs away from me she's the only vet that sees goats


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

Daftney


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

Isabell


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm not sure but it looks like Daftney is bagging up. She may also be standing funny/funny camera angle. Reach under them and see if their udder is flat or like a bag...esp on Daftney. If she is making bag she is prego and should kid relatively soon, though all does are different probly within a month.

I agree they both look bred and pretty far along.


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

Daftneys udder feels a lil but bigger but it also fell like it's from her stomach
Isabell udder is flat


----------



## animalmom (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm going with the other responders and voting the girls are pregnant.  Hope you have your birthing kit put together... not saying they are going to drop kids on you tomorrow, but you ought to be prepared.

Your vet could do an ultrasound and/or send blood in to a lab to give you a better idea as to the due date.

Congrats!  You are going to be a Goatie Grandparent!


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a goat birth kit from my other doe that kidded I can see the next time my vet is coming on this end so she can due one she's not going to come for just 2 goats


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2016)

codie shell said:


> I have a goat birth kit from my other doe that kidded I can see the next time my vet is coming on this end so she can due one she's not going to come for just 2 goats



You could draw blood and mail it to her or drop it off.


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

I never draw blood on anything before I might see if my mother in law will help me since she's a nurse or may be somebody else that did it before


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2016)

codie shell said:


> I never draw blood on anything before I might see if my mother in law will help me since she's a nurse or may be somebody else that did it before



Its not hard to do, the blood is drawn on the neck. Lots and lots of videos online and how-to's for blood drawing on goats. If your mother in law is a nurse see if she can get you two butterfly needles and two red top vacutainers to put the blood in.

It is red top for prego testing too right @Goat Whisperer ?


----------



## codie shell (Dec 16, 2016)

I'll see she lives 2hrs from me so I'll have to fin out if and when she coming visit next time lately we been driven to let my son see her


----------



## babsbag (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, red top tube for pregnancy testing.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Yes, red top tube from pregnancy testing.



Thank you @babsbag


----------

